# Knocking bars with tail



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My teacher told me last night that the bars that Jerry Lee knocked down (that weren't my fault) was because of his tail. Has anyone else had this problem and is there a fix for it?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL! yeah... I've had this problem. As your dog gets better and better at jumping, I think it will correct itself. But with our long tailed dogs- I suspect it will always happen on occasion. I can tell you that it's been a while since Pimg has knocked a bar with her tail, but when starting out- I swear every other bar came down! I think this is something that is corrected with jump form and confidence.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My dog has a super-sized tail and would have mached a long time ago without it. I have been tempted to dock it or glue it to his back to keep it up. It's a good thing it looks good on him the rest of the time or he'd be trouble. LOL! My new dog has a normal sized tail and this shouldn't be a problem for him. 

There is nothing you can do about the tail. It's very frustrating.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Willy, hopefully he will get better at jumping as we progress and it won't be an issue. He's only knocked one bar at a trial so far but we've only done 3 trials. Elaine, my boys tail is super long too. It touches the ground. Maybe I could braid it and pin it up when we trial.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I always thought glueing would the be way to go, but whatever works. My boy jumps like a deer and is running so well. It's frustrating when he has beautiful fast runs except for the bar his tail took down. Argh! It's more of a problem on tight turns as he drops his tail as a rudder which drops the bar.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I believe most of us have that problem with their tails.

I know for me, it's usually when my dogs are trying to make a turn that I am giving LATE information about. All my GSD's try to change leads in mid air (knocking bars with their feet) when they attempt to get in a late turn. Same thing with their tails. They use them to turn, and use them more to turn tighter.

So I've found the earlier I can give the information the better, whether we are going straight or making a turn.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jerry Lee definately likes his commands early. I have found that if I give him a command while he is jumping it is guaranteed to knock a bar. I have to give him commands sooner than my other gsd, so I've had to retrain myself when I am running him.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> I believe most of us have that problem with their tails.
> 
> I know for me, it's usually when my dogs are trying to make a turn that I am giving LATE information about. All my GSD's try to change leads in mid air (knocking bars with their feet) when they attempt to get in a late turn. Same thing with their tails. They use them to turn, and use them more to turn tighter.
> 
> So I've found the earlier I can give the information the better, whether we are going straight or making a turn.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I believe most of us have that problem with their tails.


Thanks for my smile of the morning!


----------

